# Geneza, Dragon Pharma, Alpha Pharma???



## Grandmastergod (Sep 14, 2017)

Thinking about getting Irals from one ifbthese or mixed depending on availability. Any reccimendations. And you guessed it, newbie thinking about Naps unless I get suggestions. ( Which prob won't happen because sources here are like americas best secret)


----------



## Caballero (Sep 14, 2017)

Dude wtf ...you got that link to Anobliclabs.com so do your homework and see what labs are testing the best. No one will "recommend " a lab to use, it's always a gamble no matter who says what!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 14, 2017)

You need to find another board to ask questions like that. No one is going to give you information about those labs except scammers. When you put yourself out there like that, you are asking for someone to take advantage of you.


----------



## jakeys (Sep 14, 2017)

Always a gamble as above, have found in the past a lab which is fantastic one week can be bunk the next.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 14, 2017)

You would have better luck banging 32 hoors and not getting syphilis than you would getting sanitary and adequately dosed gear from those places.


----------



## Trout90 (Sep 21, 2017)

I have one friend that swears by dragon but I've never personally tried it. All my gear has always been unmarked with the same guy and it worked. I've wanted to try to order before but was always suspicious of scams so still haven't


----------



## Phil (Dec 15, 2017)

I have pinned alpha many times and ran it for 20 weeks. Never any pip and did gain a lot of lean muscle mass. Just my experience.


----------



## Bl sauz (Dec 16, 2017)

Honestly it soubds to me so far that anything online just isn't a safe bet when dealing with this kind of thing. But then again I'm new and have a lot to learn  just my input


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 16, 2017)

right you are ken


----------

